# Visit Visa



## Husnain01 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I apologize if this question has been asked before since I am new to the forums.

I am a Chartered Certified Accountant thinking of coming to the UAE for job search on a visit visa of 90 days. So far I have not been able to get a grasp of the actual requirement for this visa. Is it necessary for a UAE resident relative to sponsor me to get this visa or I can get this through tourist companies, etc? 

Your answers are valuable to me and highly appreciated. Thank you in advance for the help.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Husnain01 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I apologize if this question has been asked before since I am new to the forums.
> 
> ...


Travel companies or airlines (e.g Emirates, Etihad etc if you buy tickets from them) will do.


----------



## Husnain01 (Jul 11, 2013)

rsinner said:


> Travel companies or airlines (e.g Emirates, Etihad etc if you buy tickets from them) will do.


Thank you so much for your help. I have checked the airlines and they have stated rather confusing statements. Somewhere they say that the airline will sponsor me and then somewhere they say that I need the documents of the sponsor, etc. I have emailed to them for clarification.

Since these airlines normally charge high amounts for the tickets, do you know of any travel companies who do 90 days visa so that I can choose a reasonable airline.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

i dont know of any travel companies, but you could google. 

With Emirates etc. you need to apply online to get the visa. Alternatively, a relative could sponsor you. So it can be done both ways.
Air Arabia flying to Shariah also sponsors visas from what I have heard. Its low cost as well. But not sure if it flies to Pak.


----------

